# QLD - 17th May 2014 - Bribie Narrows.



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Decided to head up the the Narrows at Bribie to chase a few fish. Was a nice day of paddling with plenty of action but only 1 fish. Lots of places to hide out of the current behind islands or in an eddy around the narrows too.

It was one such eddy that yielded up my one fish for the day, a healthy looking flatty coming in at 58cm. She got to swim away today. Not bad for 4lb line. But lost another fish not long after that felt much the same. Thats the price you pay for light leader! Also had a fish bust off the rear W hook on an sx40. All in all though it was a nice morning out.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Nice flattie. Looks like good country up that way for them.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

that there is my "go to"

great pics and lizard


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Are they the standard hooks on the sx40's now or have you retro fitted?

I'd assume if enough pressure was put on just one of the barbs and pulled in the right direction it would always slide off. Surely split rings and trebles would hold on better?


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool shot of the fish on the mud.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers for the responses guys. It really is a nice spot up that way with plenty of hiding spots for fish and fisherman alike. There was even an island that was serving as a colony for flying foxes. Disturbed the peace a bit in the dawn light but still nice. I spotted another yak fisher while I was paddling around but lost sight of him as he went around the different islands. G'day to him if he's on this forum!



BIGKEV said:


> Are they the standard hooks on the sx40's now or have you retro fitted?
> 
> I'd assume if enough pressure was put on just one of the barbs and pulled in the right direction it would always slide off. Surely split rings and trebles would hold on better?


Hey Kev, the W hooks were retro-fitted. Chucked them on some of my lures back when I was terrified of losing them to snags. Although thats the first time I've had one snapped off like that I'd have to agree that a treble and split ring would hold on better. Might have to retro-retro-fit trebles back on.


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Evoids said:


> the Narrows at Bribie


???


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks terrific, thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

gooldin said:


> Evoids said:
> 
> 
> > the Narrows at Bribie
> ...


He be talkin about the maze of channels around the Cochin ck stretch of the passage. Best access at the end of Roys Rd.


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

AH yeah, one of the older fellas at work has a hobie, reckons its pretty good in there! Full of bull sharks tho!


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a nice relaxing session mate. Nice post.
Nice part of the world


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Myself and my mate are actually keen to get out this weekend for a paddle n flick if you're keen to hit around coochin again? We've been meaning to check it out, would be good to have a tour guide


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

BIGKEV said:


> gooldin said:
> 
> 
> > Evoids said:
> ...





gooldin said:


> Evoids said:
> 
> 
> > the Narrows at Bribie
> ...


Kev has it correct. Up the top of the passage where it gets narrow. Makes a good variety of spots all packed into a pretty area. .



gooldin said:


> Myself and my mate are actually keen to get out this weekend for a paddle n flick if you're keen to hit around coochin again? We've been meaning to check it out, would be good to have a tour guide


Haha I'd be keen mate but I've got family commitments this weekend! Best bet is to get on google maps and scout out the area. It would actually be quite easy to get lost in the area and there are 1 or 2 green zones you will need to avoid. If you have a phone on you with google earth you'll be set!


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

around here? It should be a goer, lots of hiding places for fish!


----------

